# My blue beast!!!



## mrplow

Wow what an honor to be the first poster in this new section that's totally for Yamaha owners only.....thank you Administrator!!!!!!

I'll start off by posting a pic of my new Yamaha ys928j that i've nicknamed the blue beast!!! 

Id love to see some pics of other Yammy owners that I know are out there both new and old owners.


----------



## Blue Hill

Congrats Mr.P. Let me (as of today, officially an Ariens owner) be the first to reply to a post in this new section that's totally for Yamaha owners only. 
Good on ya boy! 

Best regards,
Larry


----------



## mrplow

Thanks Blue Hill its hopefully going to be a good place for us Yamaha owners to share pics and info but Vintage Yamaha deserves most of the credit as it was his idea to begin with!! 

Congrats on the Ariens... I bet it will be a awesome machine Love to see some pics of it at some point.


----------



## Colored Eggs

Is that a Tank or a snowblower? or the Tank of all snowblowers! Looks like you have it itching to get out the door.


----------



## mrplow

Colored Eggs said:


> Is that a Tank or a snowblower? or the Tank of all snowblowers! Looks like you have it itching to get out the door.


Can't wait to get her going in some snow!! Ive never used a snowbower before and all I've seen are some youtube videos of this thing in action but it looks like a real performer. We actually had some hail here today In NL and I joked to my wife about using my new toy...can't wait!!!


----------



## VintageYamaha

Holy *($*", I was having a horrible day up to now and then I see this! A new Yamaha forum. AWESOME! I'm going to start putting up lots of info here as soon as I have a chance.

Moderators and Administrators. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nice machine mrplow. with that you probally won't need an impeller kit


----------



## mrplow

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice machine mrplow. with that you probally won't need an impeller kit


Just ordered a impeller kit...i'm going to replace it all.

Just kidding of course cause this beast can throw 50ft as it is.


----------



## skippy1969

Very nice!!!!


----------



## VintageYamaha

So by now you must have had some serious snowfall. How'd the blue beast perform?


----------



## roxxx

Nice ! I stumbled across this machine looking for a replacement for my Ariens 926LE


----------



## 69ariens

sweat looking yamee.


----------



## sr71

Wow....just visited the Yamaha site. Nice range of track machines!! Have I been living in a cave or is this a new track line for Yamaha (have not seen them around here). I'm really interested to see some footage blowing snow.


----------

